# Open Boat Trip



## Mikeb1984 (May 9, 2016)

Had a change of plans for this weekend so ended up being open so I'm running a open boat trip out of Matagorda on Friday. $180 a person and that includes bait. Have 3 spots open. I run a 24 blazer bay with a 300 verado. Rods are furnished but you can bring your own if you would like. You can find me on Facebook at "Just Another Guide Service". Will fill up quick so give me a call or find me on Facebook. (979)216-8447 Capt. Michael


----------

